# Restaurer fichiers partition Linux Squeeze, lesquels ?



## flosouillard (29 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Récemment, j'ai du formater ma partition linux squeeze du fait d'un plantage.
Avant d'effectuer cette opération j'ai pris soin d'effectuer une sauvegarde manuelle ( c'est à dire un simple copier coller des fichiers de la partition sur un dd externe ).
Je sais qu'il aurait été préférable d'utiliser un utilitaire comme partimage, mais bon, je ne l'ai pas fait  ...
Maintenant que j'ai un linux tout neuf, j'aimerais restaurer mes fichiers SANS CASSER MA PARTITION.
Malheureusement je ne connais pas le chemin des fichiers qu'il est nécessaire de restaurer.
Je souhaiterais vraiment récupérer toutes les librairies et packages que j'ai installé comme la SFML, la SDL ... ainsi que l'ensemble des drivers (carte wifi, trackpad MacBook, ...)

Que me conseillez-vous ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## flosouillard (8 Août 2011)

J'ai tout réinstallé à la main, sans passer par "ma sauvegarde" ... Dorénavant, j'utiliser partimage pour sauvegarder mes partitions.


----------

